# (Intel) Where are the docs for drm-next-kmod?



## mela (Nov 11, 2018)

Specifically configurations relating to /boot/loader.conf 

ex. 


```
drm.i915.enable_fb="1"
```

Supposedly enables frame buffer compression. I found this mentioned on a Arch wiki https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/intel_graphics

But I can't find the docs for these settings anywhere. 

Any ideas?

Cheers!


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 12, 2018)

Good question IMO.

I grabbed graphics/drm-next-kmod and its dependency graphics/gpu-firmware-kmod and I can confirm that no documentation is included.

Running `pkg info -Rx kmod` (it were the only 'kmods' on my jail) showed me that the maintainer is jmd at FreeBSD.org, that would be my first pick to ask. However.. I _also_ saw that a website is being mentioned: https://github.com/FreeBSDDesktop/kms-drm.

Although the project site also doesn't list any documentation about specific properties it does have an issue tracker. So my suggestion would be to create a new issue which requests more information / documentation.


----------



## mela (Nov 13, 2018)

Thanks ShelLuser I opened an issue https://github.com/FreeBSDDesktop/kms-drm/issues/103

 I’d like to try and find some answer, or update this thread with resources as I gather them. 

Think I’ll pull the source and do some reading, maybe the docs are in the code!


----------

